# Finally!!!!!!!!



## altcharacter

Just acclimated it and now it rests to acclimate to the light in the corner of the tank 

Four of us went in on it and we are very lucky and proud to have it.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

altcharacter said:


> Just acclimated it and now it rests to acclimate to the light in the corner of the tank
> 
> Four of us went in on it and we are very lucky and proud to have it.


Is that jf beach bum?


----------



## Flexin5

awwwwww yeaaaaaaa


----------



## zoapaly

Look like rainbow monti  
Jason Fox beach bum monti wow


----------



## altcharacter

Wrong and wrong....and as jason said AWWWWW YEAH!


----------



## mmatt

Ohhhhhh fancy dancy!!


----------



## zoapaly

AquaSD monti also looking sick


----------



## Bullet

Very nice 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## ameekplec.

Nice. Hopefully it grows up big and strong and you can share it with everyone


----------



## altcharacter

That's the idea Eric! It took alot of effort to get this in to Canada and it's documented as well so nobody can say "that's not it!" like in a few other threads...

It was the effort of 4 of us to bring it in and at this point it's a waiting game to see how it grows. The idea is that it will sit in my tank for the next few months and grow since my tank is a "monti friendly" tank.

I also got another frag from Aqua SD that I'll link a bit later but for now I can link the original from their website.


----------



## Crayon

Some marriages will last less time than it will take for that frag to grow.........it's going to be a loooonng time before that frag is big enough to chop up!
You're going to have to figure out visit rights for everyone!


----------



## altcharacter

Hay, I said you could come by on friday or saturday but NOOOOO...someone has to go up north to see her Tanks and Corals.

Think of the babies!!!


----------



## Crayon

I'm thinking of my fishie babies that are missing me and the two frags I got from Notclear that need to get into their new home.

Besides, I'm stopping by at Alex's next week to drop off the JIINX baby frag. So unless your girls decide to play frag toss or something, I have tons of time to come by and visit.


----------



## Crayon

Any update Alt? How's the baby?

I'm gonna stop by this week for sure!


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Just acclimated it and now it rests to acclimate to the light in the corner of the tank
> 
> Four of us went in on it and we are very lucky and proud to have it.


Finally got to see this frag today...........it's going to take a year before it will be big enough to divide...........holy smokes! I couldn't believe how small it was!


----------



## Marz

Looks like a year of waiting will be worth it for all of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

I haven't seen it in a couple weeks but I'll see it tomorrow and tell you how much it grew.


----------



## fesso clown

Crayon said:


> Finally got to see this frag today...........it's going to take a year before it will be big enough to divide...........holy smokes! I couldn't believe how small it was!


That Frag is all like:


----------



## sig

I saw a movie once - "One flew over the cuckoo's nest" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## DrBlueThumb

zoapaly said:


> AquaSD monti also looking sick


Now that is beautiful.


----------



## zoapaly

Crayon said:


> Finally got to see this frag today...........it's going to take a year before it will be big enough to divide...........holy smokes! I couldn't believe how small it was!


5mm ? i would like take 2.5mm if he frag it


----------



## Patwa

(just happened upon this thread...)

any update?


----------



## TBemba

Patwa said:


> (just happened upon this thread...)
> 
> any update?


Why, just why.....did you have to open this old wound...


----------



## Patwa

uh....

well I sorta spelled it out in my post.....just came across the thread and was reminded about the whole scheme you guys hashed with this purchase ...and was now wondering what ever happened to it?

did it end up in frag heaven??


----------



## Patwa

was really hoping for a response coz I wanted a frag for my tank, but I guess the non-response is _the_ response I was seeking. Better luck next time!!


----------



## altcharacter

Ours died but I've heard a rumour that there might be one existing in Canada. Highly unlikely you would get a frag of that one


----------



## Crayon

The frag in question looked really good and grew great for about a month. And then poof! It was white. I never saw the DB, so am only going by what I was told. It could be with Elvis or JFK hiding out somewhere having faked its own death, but I believe the sources and am not in to conspiracy theories.


----------



## Patwa

I dunno who had it last, or even who got it in the first place, but I was keen for a piece when I first saw it (was it AquaSD? or JF...I forget ) ....let's hope whoever he/she is who has it now has the skills to grow it out for the rest of us!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I've personally seen something similar to this Monti ... although AquaSD colors looked super saturated or LED enhanced. I'm hoping to score a piece of it ... in due time


----------



## uniboob

I have some BBF blueberry cheesecake monti that I just took first few frags from growing out. It looks very similar to this photo:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o

altcharacter said:


> Ours died


OUCH!


----------



## Bullet

Uniboob's offering is pretty nice !


----------



## Patwa

yeah, I like that one, Uniboob!

FWIW ...was just at RR and saw he has a pretty sweetass frag of "Beach Bum" available for sale ...it's the same monti as per post #1 on this thread.

just sayin'


----------



## TBemba

Patwa said:


> yeah, I like that one, Uniboob!
> 
> FWIW ...was just at RR and saw he has a pretty sweetass frag of "Beach Bum" available for sale ...it's the same monti as per post #1 on this thread.
> 
> just sayin'


Price........?


----------



## Patwa

no idea...was way too scared to ask, plus I had just put down some cash on a cool aussie softie and was feeling the hurt haha

if you get it, can I be #5 in line?


----------



## altcharacter

If it is truly a Jason Fox Beach Bum then they aren't the same frag. I'm quite surprised that you don't know the difference with your experience!

Here is the Jason Fox Beach Bum









And here is the Aqua SD Phoenix that we ordered.









The growth edges are fairly close in color but the interior of the Monti's definitely vary. The beach bum has an interior of green and orange but I've heard a few people saying that their frags are showing more green than orange depending on lighting. The Phoenix has a more solid yellow interior with little or no green. I have the pic of when it was growing at Alex's house and I'll see if I can find it to post.

Kinda surprised that you thought that this was a beach bum frag.


----------



## Patwa

never been into SPS and probably never will  ..I have lots of montis though. experience counts for nothing when JF and Cornbred pump out designer corals at the rate they do it. I can't be bothered to follow....I really just like the pretty pictures.

it looks the same to me (ie. your post #1 and what i saw in Jay's tank today)...but im not a pro. I'd say go check it out.


----------



## TBemba

this looks nice

http://www.jasonfoxsignaturecorals.com/product_p/acr-z78b.htm










or


----------



## Crayon

I met Jason Fox at MACNA in Washington this summer and he had 2 pieces of Beach Bum with him. I recall the price being 800.00 for a 1/2" frag and it was nothing like the Phoenix piece that we got from AquaSD. Both Montis are beautiful but the Beach Bum has more colour variation.

It was stunning. And sold.


----------



## TBemba

Crayon said:


> I met Jason Fox at MACNA in Washington this summer and he had 2 pieces of Beach Bum with him. I recall the price being 800.00 for a frag and it was nothing like the Phoenix piece that we got from AquaSD. Both Montis are beautiful but the Beach Bum has more colour variation.
> 
> It was stunning. And sold.












http://www.jasonfoxsignaturecorals.com/product_p/m-z9eo.htm

Only $699 a steal of a deal! let me know if you're getting it. there are a couple of things i wouldn't mind having.

Not sure if corals are a good investment looks like they go down in value quickly


----------



## bigfishy

TBemba said:


> http://www.jasonfoxsignaturecorals.com/product_p/m-z9eo.htm
> 
> Only $699 a steal of a deal! let me know if you're getting it. there are a couple of things i wouldn't mind having.
> 
> Not sure if corals are a good investment looks like they go down in value quickly


if you guys want to try again and maybe divided into 8 pieces...

I want to try too, for $116.38

$116.38 x 8 = 931.04 = $700 USD

1/2" = 12.7 mm / 8 pieces = 1.59mm per frag!

1.59mm x 1.59mm = 2.5281mm cubed

a dime thickness is 1.22mm x 2 = 2.44mm

The frag piece is slightly thicker than the thickness of 2 dimes.

Doable?


----------



## Patwa

looks like you got something pretty schweet there, zoapaly! ....you might have $15,000 worth of Beach Bum or Phoenix right there in that pic!  ...but your pic kinda sucks - you need to add extra saturation, vibrance, contrast and brightness to really fudge - err....umm...I mean, _enhance_ the colours like the big boys do

cereal, looks pretty similar to alt's post (see here) that details the JF and AquaSD one - even though both look like the same damn thing to me. The very slight differences bw the two does not mean they're mutually exclusive...just means lighting/water/maturity/whatever conditions are different.


----------



## altcharacter

Zoa I'm pretty sure that is Blueberry Fields Monti. Although yours is showing a bit more green in the center than others. It could be due to lighting or other factors though.

Nice piece!


----------



## zoapaly

altcharacter said:


> Zoa I'm pretty sure that is Blueberry Fields Monti. Although yours is showing a bit more green in the center than others. It could be due to lighting or other factors though.
> 
> Nice piece!


Any updates ?


----------

